# Problem Bei Sound



## Guest (11. Apr 2008)

Hallo !

ich bin in sachen Java ein absoluter Neuling, nun habe ich ein Problem . . . . .

Ich benutze Check4Change und würde gerne eine längere Soundbenachrichtigung bei einer veränderung haben. Ich habe die Javadatei die dafür zusändig ist gefunden aber ich bekomme es nicht eingestellt.

kann mir jemand helfen ?



}
function c4cSystem_playSound() {
// This is to workaround a BUG in FF. Apparently, FF cuts the sound off after about 600ms from now but it varies.
window.setTimeout("c4cSystem_doPlaySound()",3000);
//    stimer = window.setInterval("c4cSystem_doPlaySound()",300);
}


das ist glaube der teil der die länge des abspielsounds bestimmt . . . . . . aber wie gesagt ich bin neuling und weis nicht wie ich das ändern soll.

MfG
Bubbel


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (11. Apr 2008)

> function c4cSystem_playSound()


häh? Welche Programmiersprache ist das?!


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2008)

wenn ich das wüsste 

also hier geht es um ein addon von FireFox und die datein wo das einzustellen ist, enden mit .js 
also gehe ich doch mal in der annahme das es sich hier um JavaScript handelt


----------



## andre111 (11. Apr 2008)

und wies schon tausende male gesagt wurde

*Java ist nicht JavaScript*


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2008)

sehr sehr konstruktiver beitrag !


----------

